# Bildschirm flackert beim Akku Betrieb



## TurnIP2k (25. Februar 2010)

Ok die Frage gilt zwar eher für ein Bekannten aber
das ist ja irrelevant. Diese Person hat ein Laptop gekauft
der beim Netzbetrieb tadellos läuft aber sobald sie
diesen mit Akku betreibt, flackert das Bild.

Der Laptop wurde auch schon einmal umgetauscht
aber auch bei den neuen ist das Problem wieder.

Was könnte das sein?
Ich hätte ja auf ein defektes Akku getippt aber gleich
bei 2 Geräte?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2010)

Was für ein Modell is das denn, hast Du mal gegooglet? Müßte ja ein bekanntes Problem sein...

wurde der Akku denn auch gewechselt? 

Flackert es erst bei windows oder auch schon im BIOS usw. ?


----------

